# Do I need to change my filter carbon and/or foam?



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got an Elite Stingray 15 filter in my tropical aquarium, which has been set up since late November.

I've been rinsing the foam from the filter once a month, using water from the tank when I do a water change.

I haven't done anything with the carbon filter cartridges at all.

I'm new to keeping fish, so I just want to know if I need to replace the carbon cartridges and/or the foam? If yes, how often should I be changing them?


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

You can use the foam until its falling apart, so that doesn't need to be changed often. The carbon will only last a few weeks before it's ineffective so that needs to be replaced on a regular basis...


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

That really depends... do you have live plants in your tropical aquarium? If so, you may want to just take the carbon out and leave it out, as carbon will take the nutrients your plants need out of the tank. 

However, leaving it in could end up leaching the stuff the carbon has removed back into your tank, thus giving you the opposite from desired effect! 

I believe general knowledge says to replace the filter cartridge every month or so. BUT - if you're interested in knowing more, here is a good page with info on using carbon in an aquarium: 

Using activated carbon (charcoal) in the aquarium

and an excerpt: 



> Some manufacturers provide a rough guide as to how long their carbon should last. This can vary from one to four weeks for most 'carbon pads' and 'carbon sponges', to a few weeks for most loose granular carbons - or as long as three months may be claimed for some high grade carbons. Of course this all depends on the amount used in relation to the aquarium size and stocking level.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I never use carbon, but while I don't know the brand of filter you have, if there is room - use the carbon slot for more sponge. 
The sponges for most filters are good for years - I have ten year old Aquaclear sponges still going strong.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Personally I don't use carbon in my filter unless it is after using medication or if you want to remove any other contaminate from the aquarium. I would use the extra space in the filter for biological media such as ceramic stars etc. You also should remove used carbon from the filter after a period of time or it will leach the stuff it removed back into the aquarium. Hope this helps.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Carbon looses it effectiveness after about 2wks.


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The consensus seems to be that I don't really need to bother with carbon unless I'm looking to remove unused meds from the tank.

And that I should replace the carbon with either more sponge or some ceramic stars. Which is best? I'd never even heard of ceramic stars until now! Do they fit in all filters or are they specific to a certain make of filter?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no idea on stars, but I do like the idea of changing with more bio media. It can be in just about any form. Aquaclear sells their bio-max stuff in Petsmart.


----------



## Aquatic Castle (Jan 11, 2012)

Carbon is useful in keeping water clear. It can remove microscopic particles that cloud water. If you leave it in too long it stops working this way but continues to work as a biological filter. Be aware that changing and cleaning filters removes bacteria from your tank. If done at the same time as vacuuming, it has the potential to remove too much and cause an ammonia spike. That's the theory anyway. This has never happened to me.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

In my filters I use a sponge, biomax and an old carbon pouch. I was changing the carbon monthly, but really, it wasn't doing much for the tank. I've got it in there still, acting as bacteria space, but I should take it out and just put either more sponge or biomax there.

The sponges rarely need to be changed (unless falling apart or not keeping their shape), same with biomax. I just squeeze them out in the dirt fish change water either monthly or every 2 months - to keep them unclogged (live plants tend to gunk up the filters a bit more.)

Then, usually monthly or every 2 months I will clean the intake tubing and impellar of my filters, to get the gunk out, because they do become clogged. I don't scrub them super clean, but just get the big pieces out. I rinse the housing of the filter in the dirty fish change water as well, because I do notice that bits of plants and other debris tends to build up at the bottom.


----------

